# 1967 Lemans door removal



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I am new to restoration and was wondering how to remove the doors on a 1967 pontiac lemans.

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If taking the whole car apart, do it with the fenders off. If just replacing the hinges, you can leave all the sheet metal on the car. You will need special 'S" shaped wrenches to get to the bolts (Harbor Freight has them) and a big Phillips head bit chucked into a 5/16" socket with a 3/8" drive breaker bar. Get a helper to hold the door up and to avoid damaging the door, the fender, and your toes.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you do decide to remove the whole door with the hinges (after you've removed the front fenders to get access to the bolts), before you start drill 3 small holes through each hinge plate and into the side of the cowl, exactly the same size as some good stiff music wire or welding rod. You should be able to insert the wire through the holes and into the cowl, but it should be a tight fit. Then when you're ready to put the doors back on, insert three pieces of wire through each of the hinge plates, then into the holes in the cowl. This will help you re-install the doors in the exact same position/alignment as there were when you removed them. That can save a bunch of headaches later, trying to re-align the doors.

Bear


----------



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I like the idea about drilling the 3 small holes. I was not aware of the hinges were adjustable.


----------



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a question for Geeteeohguy.
I see you have a convertible and was wondering how to repair my rear passenger window.
The glass is good but when cranking it up and down i have to push the window a little to allow it to move.

Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

RM9700 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I like the idea about drilling the 3 small holes. I was not aware of the hinges were adjustable.


Yeah - usually you find out they are when you remove a bolt and then hear this "thunk" that's the sound of the loosely captive nut inside the cowl falling down and out of position.  Then it's too late because you just lost your alignment  

I'm very happy to say that this is one of the very few mistakes that I managed to avoid making on my car :cheers

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The doors are infinitly adjustable....side to side, in and out, back and forth, etc. If you install new hinges, the hole drilling method of alignment will not work 100%. I used a scribe and traced the hinges and got it close. After that, a couple of hours of cursing got the job done. RM9700: you need to pull the side panel off (where the armrest is) so you can get to the regulator mechanism. It may be broken, have a broken roller, or just be gummed up or out of adjustment. Clean the unit with Brake cleaner, and use vaseline or wheel bearing grease to re-lube. Don't use white lithium grease, as it turns into solid clay in a few years, and you'll be doing it over again. (Don't ask me how I know!)


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

BearGFR said:


> If you do decide to remove the whole door with the hinges (after you've removed the front fenders to get access to the bolts), before you start drill 3 small holes through each hinge plate and into the side of the cowl, exactly the same size as some good stiff music wire or welding rod. You should be able to insert the wire through the holes and into the cowl, but it should be a tight fit. Then when you're ready to put the doors back on, insert three pieces of wire through each of the hinge plates, then into the holes in the cowl. This will help you re-install the doors in the exact same position/alignment as there were when you removed them. That can save a bunch of headaches later, trying to re-align the doors.
> 
> Bear


Do you have pictures of this Bear? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

No, sorry - I didn't take photos of that when I did it. It's not hard though. ONce the fenders are off but before you remove any bolts, drill 3 small holes (same size as whatever wire you're using) through the hinge plate that bolts to the body and into the cowl. Insert 3 lengths of wire (just to make sure the holes line up and that you can insert the wire). Then go ahead and unbolt and remove the doors, do whatever you need to do to them. When your ready to reinstall them, insert 3 wires again through the holes you drilled, then carefully install the doors - inserting the wires into the holes in the cowl - being careful not to let the door move around enough to bend them. (Takes two people, or one of those fancy carts to hold the door for you). Slide the door up to the body with the wires still sticking through the hinge plates, install and tighten the bolts. If you did it right (and didn't unbolt the hinges from the doors while you had them off), then they'll be in the same spot they were oringinally.

Bear


----------

